# 1D Maglight Wanted



## TH1RT3EN (Jan 10, 2012)

I would really like a 1D LED mag... i tryed a search but only found very old threads is anyone still putting these together? i know there were a ton of variations with battery combos and what not. Im really open to anything if someone has one already put together. Any info appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Jackasper (Jan 11, 2012)

*Jayrob* over in this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-With-Voltage-Monitor-Parts-or-Complete-Light! thread is selling them. Scroll down quite a ways and near the bottom of his thread is the complete get up on an XM-L single cell unit. It is still active and he is still making them as far as I can tell. Oh and by the way... :welcome:


----------



## las3r (Jan 13, 2012)

send me a PM if u can i might have something


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 18, 2012)

I have one for sale in "B/S/T" right now. It is a complete light. 

Search for "The Long Way Home" to find it.

Drop me an email if you'd like it.


----------



## DBCstm (Jan 26, 2012)

I can vouch for the JayRob Stubby, it's a great light! 3 modes with high being brighter than a cars high beams and low being a very usable and handy option.

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/4256/dsc05661cf.jpg

Takes a single 32650 and the modes are very easily changed, highly recommend it!


----------

